# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Sümerler

## veli

sümerler.jpg
Sümer Uygarlığı (Sümerler)
Jeologlara göre dünyamızda hayat, sularda 20 milyon yıl önce başlamış, antropologlara göre de ilk insan 250.000 yıl önce canlılar arasındaki yerini almıştır. Arkeologlara göre ilk resim, heykel ve oymalar 30.000 yıl öncelerine kadar uzanır. Din kitaplarındaki kıssaların yanı sıra, tarihçilere göre de ilk şehirleşme zamanımızdan 11.000 yıl kadar öncedir. Mezopotamya'da (Güneydoğu Anadolu'nun uzantısı) MÖ 9000 ve Konya-Çatalhöyük'te MÖ 8000 yıllarındadır. 
MÖ 5000 yıllarından itibaren Mezopotamyayı meydana getiren Dicle ve Fırat nehirleri çevresinde (sonradan Ural Altayık olarak adlandırılan) Sümerler, Elamlar, Hurriler, (Sami) Akad, Asur, Babil, Mısır ve (yine sonradan bazılarınca Hint-Avrupai olarak adlandırılan) Hititler yaşamışlar ve birbirleriyle sürekli sürtüşmüşlerdir.
İlk yazıyı MÖ 3300 yıllarında Sümerler bulmuştur. Çivi Yazısı diye adlandırılan bu yazının kökeni resim-yazı idi. Batıda Mısırı etkilemiş, ancak Mısır Hiyeroglif yazısı sonra kendi sistemi içinde gelişmiştir. Doğuda ise İran yoluyla Hindistan'a ulaşmıştır. İndus Yazısı hep o aşamada kalmıştır. Daha doğuda Çinliler ise çivi yazısından bir ölçüde etkilenmişler, ama sonra kendi sistemlerini kurmuşlardır.
Sümerler yazıyı bulan millet olmakla yetinmemişler, Gılgamış Destanı ile ilk şiir ve edebi yazı örneklerini de vermişlerdir. Sümerler Mezopotamyanın güneyinde siteler, kanallar kurmuşlardır. Ulaştıkları medeniyet seviyesi ile hukuk, dil ve mimaride MÖ 2000'lerde bölgeye gelen Samileri de etkilemişlerdir. Daha sonraları yöreye inen Hititler de Sümerlerden dolaylı olarak etkilenmişlerdir.
Bütün bu bilgiler gösteriyor ki, "Ari Kürdistan" diye adlandırılmak istenen bölgede, o tarihlerdeki arî diye bilinen tek halk, belki Hititlerdir. Diğerleri ya Sami'dir, ya da Turanîdir.
Bunun ispati da, kil tabletlerdeki yazıların hangi dile yakin olduğu konusunda yapılan çalışmalardır. Pek çok yabancı yazarın o dönemde bölgede Ari bir dil tespit edememesi bir yana; yaptıkları çalışmalar Sümer ve Elam dillerinin bugünkü Türkçeye hayret uyandıracak kadar benzediğini göstermiştir. Prof. Hamit Zübeyir Koşay'ın bu konudaki katkıları da büyüktür. Kazım Mirşan ise ilk yazının duvar resimlerinde başladığını, ve bunların Türk sembolleri olduğunu belirtir.
Sümerler, MÖ 3500- MÖ 2000 yılları arasında Mezopotomyada yaşamış halktır.
Mezopotamya'da ortaya çıkan sayısız medeniyetin temelini Sümerler atmıştır. Ayrıca yazı ve astronomi de ilk kez Mezopotamya'da Sümerlerde ortaya çıkmıştır. Genel kanı Sümerlerin çağdaşı olan halklarla yakın etkileşimi sonucu benzerliklerin olduğu yönündedir. Birkaç kaynakta belirtildiği gibi Türk oldukları sanılmaktadır. Belirli bir halk ile bilimsel bir akrabalık henüz kanıtlanamamıştır.
Birbirinden bağımsız site denilen şehir devletleri halinde yaşamışlardır. 
En önemli şehirleri; Ur, Uruk, Kiş Lagaş ve Nippur'dur. Bu şehir devletleri Ensi veya Patesi denilen rahip-krallar tarafından yönetilmiştir. Bütün Mezopotamya ülkesine hakim olan krala ise "Lugal-kalma" denir. Krallar başkomutan, başyargıç ve başrahip yetkilerine sahiptirler.

Kökenleri 
Mezopotamya'nın yerli halklarından değildi, sümerologların okuduğu tabletlere göre halkın bir bölümünün Orta Asya'dan diğer bir bölümünün ise Doğu'dan Dilmun denilen bir ülkeden geldiği söyleniyor. Yine de kökenleri tam bilinmemektedir. Bilinen bir gerçek Sami kökenli olmadıklarıdır. Nitekim Sümerce Hint-Avrupa ve Sami kökenli dillerle akraba değildir, gerçi bazı özellikleri Ural-Altay dillerini hatırlatsa da herhangi bir akrabalık veya köken kanıtlanamamıştır. Rus arkeolosijinin atası arkeolog Nikolsky şunları söyler: 
"Sümerlerin ana vatanı Aşkabad kentinin yakınındadır. Bu ülkenin kurganlarından arkeologlar taş, gümüş ve kilden yapılmış eşyaları bulmuşlardır ki bunlar, Mezopotamya'nın güneyindeki Sümer kurganlarındakilere çok benzerler. Bütün bunlar şu düşünceye getirir ki, Sümerler büyük bir ihtimalle bu günkü Türkmenistan'dan Mezopotamya'ya varmışlardır. Bu iki uygarlığın son analizi onların arasındaki birçok ortaklıkları göstermektedir. Sümerlerin baş Tanrıları olan En-Lil'in yerleştiği yer Mezopotamya'nın güneyindeki düzlükte değil, dağlarda olmuştur. Belki de Köpet Dağı'nın etekleri onların ana vatanı olmuştur."
Şu an Sümerce kendi başına ayrı bir dil olarak kabul edilmektedir. Sümerce ve Sümerler ile bazı topluluk, kültür ve dillerin yakınlığı genellikle tarih boyunca sürmüş olan etkileşimlerle açıklanmaktadır.

Tarihleri
Mezopotamya'da yaşayan birçok farklı kavimden ilk öne çıkan ve daha sonraki medeni oluşumların temelini atan Sümerlerdir. Gerek yazı, dil, tıp, astronomi, matematik gerekse din, fal, büyü ve mitoloji gibi alanlarda ilk öne çıkan ve bilinen toplum Sümerlerdir. "Yaratılış" ve "Tufan"a ilk kez Sümerlerde rastlanır. Sümer döneminde 21'i büyük olan yaklaşık 35 büyük şehir ve kasaba vardı. Bunlara örnek vermek gerekirse Kiş, Nippur, Zabalam, Umma, Lagaş, Eridu, Uruk ve Ur zikredilebilir.
Bu dönemde her kent genellikle surlarla çevriliydi. Her kentte en az bir tapınak bulunurdu. Sümerlerde tarihin belki de ilk kral listeleri ile karşılaşılır. Fakat bu listeler genellikle tarihsel gerçeklerin ötesinde mitolojik unsurlara da sahiptirler. Örneğin kral listesine göre Tufan'dan önce Sümerlerin yaşadığı bölgede efsanevi sekiz yönetici (ve dolayısıyla kent) mevcuttu. Kral listesine göre Tufan'dan sonraki ilk Sümer hanedanları Kiş, Uruk ve Ur'dur. Ünlü Gılgamış destanının kahramanı Gılgamış kral listesine göre Uruk Hanedanı'nın krallarındandır.
Lagaş'ta iktidara gelen Ur-Nanşe yaptırdığı inşaatlarla öne çıkmıştır. Urukagina da ilk yazılı reformları sayesinde tanınmıştır. Erken dönemlerde Sümerlerin ana tanrısı An'dır, fakat daha sonraki dönemlerde bu tanrı yerine Enlil Sümerlerin baş tanrısı konumuna yükselir. Enlil'in Nippur'da Ekur adında bir tapınağı vardır. Bu nedenle Nippur Sümerlerin dini başkenti sayılırdı ve burada tapınak yaptırmak veya bu tip inşaatlarda çalışmak, hizmetli olmak önemli sayılırdı.
MÖ 2400-2350 yıllarında Sümerler düşüşe geçerken, Akkadlar yükselişe geçmiştir. Sümerler, doğudan gelen Elamlılar tarafından MÖ 2000 yılında yıkılmıştır.
İlk defa Akadlar tarafından içten çökertildi ve bundan sonra bir daha eski haline gelemedi; MÖ 2000'li yıllardan sonra uygarlıkları bağımsız kimlikleriyle yaşayamadı. Ardından gelen Akad ve Babil uygarlıkları çoğunlukla Sümerlerin izlerini taşıdılar. Kendilerine özgü dilleri ve çivi yazıları uzun süre yaşadı. Sümer inanışları ve mitolojisi de Fenike - Yunan bağlantısıyla günümüze dek ulaştı. Şu an Dünyamızda kullanılan İncil, Tevrat ve Kur'an da Sümer inanış ve felsefesinin izlerine rastlandığını iddia edenler vardır.

Toplum Yapısı
Devlet kentlerden oluşmuştu ve her kent surlarla çevrili idi. Kent içinde yüksek bir tepeye yapılan tapınak bulunurdu ki bu sosyal yaşamın merkezini oluşturmaktaydı. 
Başlangıçta Anaerkil bir toplum yapısına sahiptiler. İşbölümü derinleşmişti; 1. sınıfı din adamları ve askerler, 2. sınıfı halk, 3. sınıfı ise kölelerin oluşturduğu bir toplumsal hiyerarşi vardı. Sürekli savaşlar sonucunda halktan her insan kolayca köle edinebiliyordu. MÖ 3000 - 2500 yıllarında yüksek ruhbanlardan oluşan egemen sınıflar, dinsel yapıya sahip kent devletlerinin yöneticileri olarak ortaya çıktılar. Bu kral-rahipler dinsel ve siyasal işleri yürütürlerdi. Bir kentin baş rahibi, aynı zamanda o kentin başkanıydı.

Din
Çok tanrılı inanca sahip Sümerlerin tapınaklarına Ziggurat denirdi. Zigguratlar yedi katlı olup toplam üç ana bölümden oluşur. İlk katlar erzak deposu, orta katlar okul ve tapınak, son katlar ise rasathane olarak kullanılmıştır. Yazının icadı serüveni bu tapınaklara dayanır. Mezopotamya'da evler ve tapınaklar taş az olduğundan kerpiç ve tuğladan yapılmıştır. Hem bu özelliğinden hem de sık sık istilalara uğradığından bu yapılar günümüze kadar ulaşmamıştır.
Hissedilen her nesnenin bir Tanrısı vardı ve insan görünümündeydiler, fakat insanüstü güçleri olan ölümsüz varlıklardı.Tanrılar, insanlara ne istediklerini bildirmez. Ancak insanlar onlara, kendilerinden istenileni sorarak öğrenebilirdi.
Sümer mitolojisinin en önemlilerinden biri Gılgamış Destanı'nda da adları geçen tanrılardan başlıcaları şunlardır:
Anu veya An: Gök tanrısı, önceleri baş tanrıyken sonra yerini hava tanrısı Enlil almıştır.
Enlil: Hava tanrısı, tanrıların babası, tapınağı Ekur Nippur kentindeydi.
Enki: Bilgelik tanrısı
Nimmah (Ninhursag): Ulu hanım, ana-tanrıça
Nanna (Sin): Ay tanrısı
Utu (Şamaş): Güneş tanrısı, ay tanrısı Nanna'nın oğlu.
İnanna (İştar): Aşk ve Bereket Tanrıçası
Bilim
Yerleştiklerinde çanak-çömlek yapmayı ve madenleri işlemeyi biliyorlardı. Aşağı Mezopotamya'da Dicle ve Fırat nehirleri kıyısında Uruk, Lagaş, Eridu, Ur, Kiş gibi kent devletleri kurdular. Gelişmiş bir yapı tekniği kullanıyorlardı. Yerleştikleri kesimlerde muazzam bir sulama sistemi kurup, kanallar, barajlar ve bentlerle hem seli önleyip bataklıkları kuruttular, hem de düzenli sulamaya dayalı bir tarım geliştirdiler. Tekerleği de icad eden bu toplum tarlaları öküzlerin çektiği sabanlarla sürüyorlardı.
Sümerler matematik ve geometrinin temellerini atmışlardır. Dört işlemi bulmuşlar, dairenin alanını hesaplamışlar, çarpma ve bölme cetvelleri hazırlamışlardır. Sümerler astronomide gelişmişlerdir. Burçları bulmuşlar, bir ayı 30, bir yılı 360 gün olarak hesaplamışlardır. Ayrıca güneş saatini icat etmişlerdir. Dünyada ilk kez ay yılı hesabına dayanan takvimi Sümerler bulmuşlardır. 
60 rakamına dayanan seksajismal sayı sistemini kullanan Sümerler'in "sos" dedikleri bu 60'lık birim bütün zaman ve mekan hesaplarında kullanılmaktaydı ve onları bir uyum içersinde birbirine bağlıyordu. Ayı 30, yılı 360 gün olarak hesapladılar. Gece ve gündüzü 12'şer saate böldüler. Bir yılı 12 ay olarak hesapladılar. Ay ve Güneş tutulmasını hesapladılar. Aritmetik ve geometrinin temellerini attılar. Çarpma ve bölme cetvellerini buldular. Daireyi 360 dereceye böldüler.

Dil ve yazı
Günümüz uygarlığının temeli olan ilk yazıyı (çivi yazısı), MÖ 3200 yıllarında, ilk kez Sümerler bulmuştur. İlk yazıları şekiller üzerine kurulu yani her varlık ve olay için bir şekil kullandılar. Çivi yazısı işaretleri geçmişteki bir resim yazısına dayanır. Bir kavramı ifade eden işaretlere ideogram adı verilir.
Sümerce'nin Hint-Avrupa ve Sami kökenli dillerle akraba olmadığı bilinmektedir. Dilin bazı özellikleri Ural-Altay grubu dilleriyle benzerlik gösterse de dil bu gruba dahil edilemez. Sümerce bugün yapılan pek çok araştırma Hint-Avrupa Dil Ailesi'nden çok sondan eklemeli yapısı sebebiyle Japonca, Korece, Moğolca ve Türkçe ile yakın akrabalıkları tahmin edilmektedir.
Bu konuda araştırmalar yapan yazar İbrahim Okur, Sümerce'nin Türkçe ile olan yakınlığını çeşitli kaynaklar göstererek göz önüne sermiştir. Her ne kadar Sümer halkı iktidarı daha sonraları başka halklara bıraksa da, her zaman en yaygın konuşulan dillerden olmuştur. Özellikle dini kayıtlarda büyük bir öneme sahip olmuştur. Sümerolog Muazzez İlmiye Çığ; 
"... Çünkü Sümer diliyle Türkçe arasında o kadar benzerlik var ki... Mesela Sümerce alım-Türkçe alımlı, bab-baba, dim-dimdik, es-esmek, gim-kim, güles-güleç, ib-ip, ir-er, kıya-kıyı, ulu-ulu, kusu-koşmak gibi..."
sözleriyle Sümerce-Türkçe arasında bir akrabalık olduğunu savunmaktadır.
Tarihte ilk yazılı hukuk kuralları Sümerler tarafından oluşturulmuştur. Bu özellikleri ile Sümerlere dünyadaki ilk Hukuk devleti denebilir. Otoritenin korunmak istenmesi hukuk kurallarının ortaya çıkmasına neden olmuştur. Lagaş Kralı Urukagine tarafından oluşturulan ilk yazılı kanunlar "fidye ve bedel" sistemine dayanıyordu. Sümerlerin en önemli edebiyat eserleri; Gılgamış Destanı, Yaradılış Destanı ve Tufan Hikayesi'dir. 

Sümerce
Sümercenin Hint-Avrupa ve Sami kökenli dillerle akraba olmadığı bilinmektedir. Dilin bazı özellikleri Ural-Altay grubu dilleriyle benzerlik gösterse de dil bu gruba dahil edilemez. Her ne kadar Sümer halkı iktidarı daha sonraları başka halklara bıraksa da, her zaman en yaygın konuşulan dillerden olmuştur. Özellikle dini kayıtlarda büyük bir öneme sahip olmuştur.
SÜMERCE ......... TÜRKÇE
ad (adda) ........ ata
ilu .................. ulumak
izi .................. isi
e ................... ev
kiya ............... kıyı
egi ................. ece (prenses)
es .................. esmek
ku .................. koymak
ku (gümüş) ........... kuyumcu (gümüşle uğraşan)
gisku ..................... şişko
dim (dik duran) .... dimdik
de ......................... demek
duru ..................... durmak
kusu ..................... koşmak
güles (gülen adam) ...... güleş, gülenç
ara (ir; yürümek) ........ aralaşmak, irilmek
bur (delik) .......... burgu (delik açan alet)
bal ................... balta
bar ................... parlamak
udun (firşn) ......... otun (ayrıca firında yakılan, odun)
us (akşl) .............. us
ib ........................ ip
alim (kuvvetli,yüksek) ......... alimli
tukul (dost) .......................tohul
tam (şafak vakti) ................ tan
ulu (muhteşem, yüce) ......... ulu-ulug
Bugin (göl)......................... Buget (biriktirilmiş su, Anadolu)
A-na? .............................. Ne? (Anadolu'da hayret ifadesi:Aney!)
Bur ....................... Bardak
Buy, bun ............... Boyun
Bu ....................... Bulak (çesme)
Bab ...................... Baba
Azag (mukaddes).......... İzgi, edgü (Eski Türkçe)
Gig (zayıif) .................. İg, yig (hasta, Eski Türkçe)
Ud ( gün, zaman).......... İd, öd (zaman, Eski Türkçe)
Zak (taraf) .................. Yak (yakin)
Gup, kup (gitmek).......... Kopmak (kosup gitmek, Anadolu)
Gim? Kim? .................... Kim?
Ama (ana) ................... Aba (Anadoluda)
Gis (odun) ................... Yis (Orhun Türkçesi)
Gar (ışık) ..................... Yaruk (Eski Türkçe)
gen (kadın hizmetçi) ........ Kün (cariye, Orhundan)
Tag .............................. Değ(mek)
Ug, uku (halk) ................ Ugus (kavim)
Vur, vir (şarkı söylemek) ....... Yırlamak, ırlamak
Ur(u), ir (erkek) .............. Er, ir (Uygurca: uri)
Gir (ateş) ............ Kor
Udun (ateş) ........ Od, ot, odun (ateşte yanan)
Dingir ................. Tengri (Eski Türkçe: Tanrı; Kumanca: dingir)
Dagal (geniş olmak) ........... Dağılmak
Sümerce bazı kelimeler S harfiyle varlığını Yakutçada sürdürür. Ancak bizim şimdiki Türkçede S-Y değişimine uğramış haliyle karşımıza çıkar.

Sümer Kralları
Sümer kralları listesi, Sümerli ve yabancı hanedanlıklardaki Sümer krallarını listeleyen Sümer dilinde yazılmış antik bir metindir. Daha sonra yazılan Babil kralları listesi ve Asur kralları listesi bu metne benzer.

Erken dönem Hanedanlar I 
Tufan öncesi krallar ya da MÖ 26ıncı yüzyıldan önceki krallar. Bu kralların hükümdarlık süreleri "sar" (1 sar 3600 yıllık dönemi kapsamaktadır) ve "ner" (bir ner 600 yıllık dönemi kapsamaktadır) birimleri ile ölçülmekteydi.
"Krallık cennetten indikten sonra, Kraliyet Eridudaydı. Eriduda, Alulim kral oldu; 28800 yıl boyunca hükmetti."
Eriduda Alulim: 8 sar (28800 yıl)
Eriduda Alalgar: 10 sar (36000 yıl)
Bad-Tibirada En-Men-Lu-Ana: 12 sar (43200 yıl)
En-Men-Ana 1, 2
Bad-Tibirada En-Men-Gal-Ana: 8 sar (28800 yıl)
Bad-Tibirada Tammuz (Dumuzi), çoban: 10 sar (36000 yıl)
Laragda En-Sipad-Zid-Ana: 8 sar (28800 yıl)
Zimbirde En-Men-Dur-Ana: 5 sar ve 5 ner (21000 yıl)
Shuruppakda Ubara-Tutu: 5 sar ve 1 ner (18600 yıl) Utnapishtim 1
1: Bu iki isim Sümer kral listelerinin yaklaşık yarısında geçmektedir, fakat diğerlerinde geçmemektedir.
2: En-Men-Ananın yerinde bazı listelerde Kichu-Ananın ismi bulunmaktadır

Erken dönem Hanedanlar II 
MÖ 26. yüzyıl dolayları. Güncel yazıtlarda bilinen pekçok hükümdar kral listesinde yoktur.
"Sel her yeri kapladıktan sonra, ve krallık cennetten geldikten sonra, Kraliyet Kişdeydi."
Kişin İlk Hanedanları 
Jushur: 1200 yıl
Kullassina-bel: 960 yıl
Nangishlishma: 670 yıl
En-Tarah-Ana: 420 yıl
Babum: 300 yıl
Puannum: 840 yıl
Kalibum: 960 yıl
Kalumum: 840 yıl
Zuqaqip: 900 yıl
Atab: 600 yıl
Mashda: 840 yıl
Arwium: 720 yıl
Etana, çoban, cennete yükselmiş ve tüm yabancı ülkeleri birleştirmiştir: 1500 yıl
Balih: 400 yıl
En-Me-Nuna: 660 yıl
Melem-Kish: 900 yıl
Barsal-Nuna: 1200 yıl
Zamug: 140 yıl
Tizqar: 305 yıl
Ilku: 900 yıl
Iltasadum: 1200 yıl
En-Men-Barage-Si, Elamı fethetmiştir: 900 yıl (epigrafik kanıtlarla bağımsız olarak kanıtlanabilen listedeki ilk hükümdardır)
Aga: 625 yıl
Daha sonra Kiş yenildi ve Kraliyet E-ana tarafından alındı.

Urukun İlk Hanedanları 
E-anadan Mesh-ki-ang-gasher, Utunun oğlu: 324 yıl.
Mesh-ki-ang-gasher denize yürüdü ve gözden kayboldu.
Enmerkar, Uruku inşa etti: 420 yıl
Lugalbanda, çoban: 1200 yıl
Dumuzid, balıkçı: 100 yıl. Kişden En-Me-Barage-Siyi ele geçirdi.
Gilgamesh, babası bir tür hayalet ve Kulabanın lordudur: 126 yıl.
Ur-Nungal: 30 yıl
Udul-Kalama: 15 yıl
La-Ba'shum: 9 yıl
En-Nun-Tarah-Ana: 8 yıl
Mesh-He: 36 yıl
Melem-Ana: 6 yıl
Lugal-Kitun: 36 yıl
Daha sonra Uruk yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Urim tarafından alındı.

Urun İlk Hanedanları 
Yaklaşık MÖ 25. yüzyıl
Mesannepada: 80 yıl
Mesh-Ki-Ang-Nanna: 36 yıl
Elulu: 25 yıl
Balulu: 36 yıl

Daha sonra Urim yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Awan tarafından alındı.

Erken Dönem Hanedanları III 
Yazıtlardan çok iyi bilinmesine karşı, Lagaşın 1. dönem Hanedanlığı Kral Listesi'nde bulunmamaktadır.

Awan hanedanları 
Awanın üç kralı, toplam 356 yıl hükmettiler.
Daha sonra Awan yenilgiye uğradı ve Kraliyet Kiş tarafından alındı.

Kişin İkinci Hanedanları 
Susuda: 201 yıl
Dadasig: 81 yıl
Mamagal, kayıkçı: 360 yıl
Kalbum: 195 yıl
Tuge: 360 yıl
Men-Nuna: 180 yıl
?: 290 yıl
Lugalngu: 360 yıl
Daha sonra Kiş yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Hamazi tarafından alındı.

Hamazi 
Hadanish: 360 yıl
Daha sonra Hamazi yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Unug tarafından alındı.

Urukın İkinci Hanedanları 
En-Shakansha-Ana: 60 yıl
Lugal-Ure (ya da Lugal-Kinishe-Dudu): 120 yıl
Argandea: 7 yıl
Daha sonra Unug yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Urim tarafından alındı.

Urun İkinci Hanedanları 
Nani: 120 yıl
Mesh-Ki-Ang-Nanna: 48 yıl
?: 2 yıl
Daha sonra Urim yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Adab tarafından alındı.

Adab 
Lugal-Anne-Mundu: 90 yıl
Daha sonra Adab yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Mari tarafından alındı.

Mari 
Anbu: 30 yıl
Anba: 17 yıl
Bazi: 30 yıl
Zizi: 20 yıl
Limer, gudu rahip: 30 yıl
Sharrum-Iter: 9 yıl
Daha sonra Mari yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Kiş tarafından alındı.

Kişin Üçüncü Hanedanları 
Kug-Baba, kadın meyhane koruyucusu: 100 yıl (Kral Listesindeki tek kadın)
Daha sonra Kiş yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Akshak tarafından alındı.

Akshak 
Unzi: 30 yıl
Undalulu: 6 yıl
Urur: 6 yıl
Puzur-Nirah: 20 yıl
Ishu-Il: 24 yıl
Shu-Sin: 7 yıl
Daha sonra Akshak yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Kiş tarafından alındı.

Kişin Dördüncü Hanedanları
Puzur-Sin: 25 yıl
Ur-Zababa: 400 (6?) yıl
Zimudar: 30 yıl
Ussi-Watar: 7 yıl
Eshtar-Muti: 11 yıl
Ishme-Shamash: 11 yıl
Shu-Ilishu: 15 yıl
Nanniya, kuyumcu: 7 yıl.
Daha sonra Kiş yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Unug tarafından alındı.

Urukun Üçüncü Hanedanları 
Lugal-Zage-Si: 25 yıl
Akkad İmparatorluğu
Sargon, babası bir bahçıvandı, Ur-Zababanın sakisiydi, Agadenin ilk imparatorudur, Agadeyi inşa etmiştir: 40 yıl
Rimush, Sargonun en küçük oğlu: 9 yıl
Man-Ishtushu, Sargonun en büyük oğlu: 15 yıl
Naram-Sin, Man-Ishtishunun oğlu: 56 yıl
Shar-Kali-Sharri, Naram-Sinin oğlu: 25 yıl
Daha sonra kral kim oldu? Kral kim?
Igigi, Imi, Nanum, Ilulu: dördü birden sadece 3 yıl için hükümdarlık yaptı
Dudu: 21 yıl
Shu-turul, Dudunun oğlu: 15 yıl
Daha sonra Agade yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Unug tarafından alındı.

Urukun Dördüncü Hanedanları 
Ur-Ningin: 7 yıl
Ur-Gigir: 6 yıl
Kuda: 6 yıl
Puzur-Ili: 5 yıl
Ur-Utu (ya da Lugal-Melem): 25 yıl 
Daha sonra Unug yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Gutium tarafından alındı.

Gutian dönemi 
Inkishush: 6 yıl
Zarlagab: 6 yıl
Shulme (ya da Yarlagash): 6 yıl
Silulumesh (ya da Silulu): 6 yıl
Inimabakesh (ya da Duga): 5 yıl
Igeshaush (ya da Ilu-An): 6 yıl
Yarlagab: 3 yıl
Ibate: 3 yıl
Yarla: 3 yıl
Kurum: 1 yıl
Apil-Kin: 3 yıl
La-Erabum: 2 yıl
Irarum: 2 yıl
Ibranum: 1 yıl
Hablum: 2 yıl
Puzur-Sin: 7 yıl
Yarlaganda: 7 yıl
?: 7 yıl
Tiriga: 40 gün
Uruk 
Utu-hegal: çelişen tarihler vardır (427 yıl / 26 yıl / 7 yıl)
Urun Üçüncü Hanedanları 
"Sümer Rönesansı"
Ur-Nammu: 18 yıl MÖ 2065 ile MÖ 2047 arasında.
Shulgi: 46 yıl MÖ 2047 ile MÖ 1999 arasında.
Amar-Sin: 9 yıl
Shu-Sin: 9 yıl
Ibbi-Sin: 24 yıl
Daha sonra Urim yenilgiye uğradı. Kraliyet Isin tarafından alındı.

İsin Hanedanlığı 
Aşağı Mezopotamyadaki bağımsız Amorite devletleri. Hükümdarlık MÖ 1730da sona ermektedir.
Ishbi-Erra: 33 yıl
Shu-ilishu: 20 yıl
Iddin-Dagan: 20 yıl
Ishme-Dagan: 20 yıl
Lipit-Eshtar: 11 yıl
Ur-Ninurta (Ishkurun oğlu, bolluk yıllarına hükmetti, ve güzel bir hayat sürdü): 28 yıl
Bur-Sin: 5 yıl
Lipit-Enlil: 5 yıl
Erra-Imitti: 8 yıl
Enlil-Bani: 24 yıl
Zambiya: 3 yıl
Iter-Pisha: 4 yıl
Ur-Dul-Kuga: 4 yıl
Suen-magir: 11 yıl
Damiq-ilicu: 23 yıl

----------


## anau

sümerler.jpg
Sümer Uygarlığı (Sümerler)
Jeologlara göre dünyamızda hayat, sularda 20 milyon yıl önce başlamış, antropologlara göre de ilk insan 250.000 yıl önce canlılar arasındaki yerini almıştır. Arkeologlara göre ilk resim, heykel ve oymalar 30.000 yıl öncelerine kadar uzanır. Din kitaplarındaki kıssaların yanı sıra, tarihçilere göre de ilk şehirleşme zamanımızdan 11.000 yıl kadar öncedir. Mezopotamya'da (Güneydoğu Anadolu'nun uzantısı) MÖ 9000 ve Konya-Çatalhöyük'te MÖ 8000 yıllarındadır. 
MÖ 5000 yıllarından itibaren Mezopotamyayı meydana getiren Dicle ve Fırat nehirleri çevresinde (sonradan Ural Altayık olarak adlandırılan) Sümerler, Elamlar, Hurriler, (Sami) Akad, Asur, Babil, Mısır ve (yine sonradan bazılarınca Hint-Avrupai olarak adlandırılan) Hititler yaşamışlar ve birbirleriyle sürekli sürtüşmüşlerdir.
İlk yazıyı MÖ 3300 yıllarında Sümerler bulmuştur. Çivi Yazısı diye adlandırılan bu yazının kökeni resim-yazı idi. Batıda Mısırı etkilemiş, ancak Mısır Hiyeroglif yazısı sonra kendi sistemi içinde gelişmiştir. Doğuda ise İran yoluyla Hindistan'a ulaşmıştır. İndus Yazısı hep o aşamada kalmıştır. Daha doğuda Çinliler ise çivi yazısından bir ölçüde etkilenmişler, ama sonra kendi sistemlerini kurmuşlardır.
Sümerler yazıyı bulan millet olmakla yetinmemişler, Gılgamış Destanı ile ilk şiir ve edebi yazı örneklerini de vermişlerdir. Sümerler Mezopotamyanın güneyinde siteler, kanallar kurmuşlardır. Ulaştıkları medeniyet seviyesi ile hukuk, dil ve mimaride MÖ 2000'lerde bölgeye gelen Samileri de etkilemişlerdir. Daha sonraları yöreye inen Hititler de Sümerlerden dolaylı olarak etkilenmişlerdir.
Bütün bu bilgiler gösteriyor ki, "Ari Kürdistan" diye adlandırılmak istenen bölgede, o tarihlerdeki arî diye bilinen tek halk, belki Hititlerdir. Diğerleri ya Sami'dir, ya da Turanîdir.
Bunun ispati da, kil tabletlerdeki yazıların hangi dile yakin olduğu konusunda yapılan çalışmalardır. Pek çok yabancı yazarın o dönemde bölgede Ari bir dil tespit edememesi bir yana; yaptıkları çalışmalar Sümer ve Elam dillerinin bugünkü Türkçeye hayret uyandıracak kadar benzediğini göstermiştir. Prof. Hamit Zübeyir Koşay'ın bu konudaki katkıları da büyüktür. Kazım Mirşan ise ilk yazının duvar resimlerinde başladığını, ve bunların Türk sembolleri olduğunu belirtir.
Sümerler, MÖ 3500- MÖ 2000 yılları arasında Mezopotomyada yaşamış halktır.
Mezopotamya'da ortaya çıkan sayısız medeniyetin temelini Sümerler atmıştır. Ayrıca yazı ve astronomi de ilk kez Mezopotamya'da Sümerlerde ortaya çıkmıştır. Genel kanı Sümerlerin çağdaşı olan halklarla yakın etkileşimi sonucu benzerliklerin olduğu yönündedir. Birkaç kaynakta belirtildiği gibi Türk oldukları sanılmaktadır. Belirli bir halk ile bilimsel bir akrabalık henüz kanıtlanamamıştır.
Birbirinden bağımsız site denilen şehir devletleri halinde yaşamışlardır. 
En önemli şehirleri; Ur, Uruk, Kiş Lagaş ve Nippur'dur. Bu şehir devletleri Ensi veya Patesi denilen rahip-krallar tarafından yönetilmiştir. Bütün Mezopotamya ülkesine hakim olan krala ise "Lugal-kalma" denir. Krallar başkomutan, başyargıç ve başrahip yetkilerine sahiptirler.

Kökenleri 
Mezopotamya'nın yerli halklarından değildi, sümerologların okuduğu tabletlere göre halkın bir bölümünün Orta Asya'dan diğer bir bölümünün ise Doğu'dan Dilmun denilen bir ülkeden geldiği söyleniyor. Yine de kökenleri tam bilinmemektedir. Bilinen bir gerçek Sami kökenli olmadıklarıdır. Nitekim Sümerce Hint-Avrupa ve Sami kökenli dillerle akraba değildir, gerçi bazı özellikleri Ural-Altay dillerini hatırlatsa da herhangi bir akrabalık veya köken kanıtlanamamıştır. Rus arkeolosijinin atası arkeolog Nikolsky şunları söyler: 
"Sümerlerin ana vatanı Aşkabad kentinin yakınındadır. Bu ülkenin kurganlarından arkeologlar taş, gümüş ve kilden yapılmış eşyaları bulmuşlardır ki bunlar, Mezopotamya'nın güneyindeki Sümer kurganlarındakilere çok benzerler. Bütün bunlar şu düşünceye getirir ki, Sümerler büyük bir ihtimalle bu günkü Türkmenistan'dan Mezopotamya'ya varmışlardır. Bu iki uygarlığın son analizi onların arasındaki birçok ortaklıkları göstermektedir. Sümerlerin baş Tanrıları olan En-Lil'in yerleştiği yer Mezopotamya'nın güneyindeki düzlükte değil, dağlarda olmuştur. Belki de Köpet Dağı'nın etekleri onların ana vatanı olmuştur."
Şu an Sümerce kendi başına ayrı bir dil olarak kabul edilmektedir. Sümerce ve Sümerler ile bazı topluluk, kültür ve dillerin yakınlığı genellikle tarih boyunca sürmüş olan etkileşimlerle açıklanmaktadır.

Tarihleri
Mezopotamya'da yaşayan birçok farklı kavimden ilk öne çıkan ve daha sonraki medeni oluşumların temelini atan Sümerlerdir. Gerek yazı, dil, tıp, astronomi, matematik gerekse din, fal, büyü ve mitoloji gibi alanlarda ilk öne çıkan ve bilinen toplum Sümerlerdir. "Yaratılış" ve "Tufan"a ilk kez Sümerlerde rastlanır. Sümer döneminde 21'i büyük olan yaklaşık 35 büyük şehir ve kasaba vardı. Bunlara örnek vermek gerekirse Kiş, Nippur, Zabalam, Umma, Lagaş, Eridu, Uruk ve Ur zikredilebilir.
Bu dönemde her kent genellikle surlarla çevriliydi. Her kentte en az bir tapınak bulunurdu. Sümerlerde tarihin belki de ilk kral listeleri ile karşılaşılır. Fakat bu listeler genellikle tarihsel gerçeklerin ötesinde mitolojik unsurlara da sahiptirler. Örneğin kral listesine göre Tufan'dan önce Sümerlerin yaşadığı bölgede efsanevi sekiz yönetici (ve dolayısıyla kent) mevcuttu. Kral listesine göre Tufan'dan sonraki ilk Sümer hanedanları Kiş, Uruk ve Ur'dur. Ünlü Gılgamış destanının kahramanı Gılgamış kral listesine göre Uruk Hanedanı'nın krallarındandır.
Lagaş'ta iktidara gelen Ur-Nanşe yaptırdığı inşaatlarla öne çıkmıştır. Urukagina da ilk yazılı reformları sayesinde tanınmıştır. Erken dönemlerde Sümerlerin ana tanrısı An'dır, fakat daha sonraki dönemlerde bu tanrı yerine Enlil Sümerlerin baş tanrısı konumuna yükselir. Enlil'in Nippur'da Ekur adında bir tapınağı vardır. Bu nedenle Nippur Sümerlerin dini başkenti sayılırdı ve burada tapınak yaptırmak veya bu tip inşaatlarda çalışmak, hizmetli olmak önemli sayılırdı.
MÖ 2400-2350 yıllarında Sümerler düşüşe geçerken, Akkadlar yükselişe geçmiştir. Sümerler, doğudan gelen Elamlılar tarafından MÖ 2000 yılında yıkılmıştır.
İlk defa Akadlar tarafından içten çökertildi ve bundan sonra bir daha eski haline gelemedi; MÖ 2000'li yıllardan sonra uygarlıkları bağımsız kimlikleriyle yaşayamadı. Ardından gelen Akad ve Babil uygarlıkları çoğunlukla Sümerlerin izlerini taşıdılar. Kendilerine özgü dilleri ve çivi yazıları uzun süre yaşadı. Sümer inanışları ve mitolojisi de Fenike - Yunan bağlantısıyla günümüze dek ulaştı. Şu an Dünyamızda kullanılan İncil, Tevrat ve Kur'an da Sümer inanış ve felsefesinin izlerine rastlandığını iddia edenler vardır.

Toplum Yapısı
Devlet kentlerden oluşmuştu ve her kent surlarla çevrili idi. Kent içinde yüksek bir tepeye yapılan tapınak bulunurdu ki bu sosyal yaşamın merkezini oluşturmaktaydı. 
Başlangıçta Anaerkil bir toplum yapısına sahiptiler. İşbölümü derinleşmişti; 1. sınıfı din adamları ve askerler, 2. sınıfı halk, 3. sınıfı ise kölelerin oluşturduğu bir toplumsal hiyerarşi vardı. Sürekli savaşlar sonucunda halktan her insan kolayca köle edinebiliyordu. MÖ 3000 - 2500 yıllarında yüksek ruhbanlardan oluşan egemen sınıflar, dinsel yapıya sahip kent devletlerinin yöneticileri olarak ortaya çıktılar. Bu kral-rahipler dinsel ve siyasal işleri yürütürlerdi. Bir kentin baş rahibi, aynı zamanda o kentin başkanıydı.

Din
Çok tanrılı inanca sahip Sümerlerin tapınaklarına Ziggurat denirdi. Zigguratlar yedi katlı olup toplam üç ana bölümden oluşur. İlk katlar erzak deposu, orta katlar okul ve tapınak, son katlar ise rasathane olarak kullanılmıştır. Yazının icadı serüveni bu tapınaklara dayanır. Mezopotamya'da evler ve tapınaklar taş az olduğundan kerpiç ve tuğladan yapılmıştır. Hem bu özelliğinden hem de sık sık istilalara uğradığından bu yapılar günümüze kadar ulaşmamıştır.
Hissedilen her nesnenin bir Tanrısı vardı ve insan görünümündeydiler, fakat insanüstü güçleri olan ölümsüz varlıklardı.Tanrılar, insanlara ne istediklerini bildirmez. Ancak insanlar onlara, kendilerinden istenileni sorarak öğrenebilirdi.
Sümer mitolojisinin en önemlilerinden biri Gılgamış Destanı'nda da adları geçen tanrılardan başlıcaları şunlardır:
Anu veya An: Gök tanrısı, önceleri baş tanrıyken sonra yerini hava tanrısı Enlil almıştır.
Enlil: Hava tanrısı, tanrıların babası, tapınağı Ekur Nippur kentindeydi.
Enki: Bilgelik tanrısı
Nimmah (Ninhursag): Ulu hanım, ana-tanrıça
Nanna (Sin): Ay tanrısı
Utu (Şamaş): Güneş tanrısı, ay tanrısı Nanna'nın oğlu.
İnanna (İştar): Aşk ve Bereket Tanrıçası
Bilim
Yerleştiklerinde çanak-çömlek yapmayı ve madenleri işlemeyi biliyorlardı. Aşağı Mezopotamya'da Dicle ve Fırat nehirleri kıyısında Uruk, Lagaş, Eridu, Ur, Kiş gibi kent devletleri kurdular. Gelişmiş bir yapı tekniği kullanıyorlardı. Yerleştikleri kesimlerde muazzam bir sulama sistemi kurup, kanallar, barajlar ve bentlerle hem seli önleyip bataklıkları kuruttular, hem de düzenli sulamaya dayalı bir tarım geliştirdiler. Tekerleği de icad eden bu toplum tarlaları öküzlerin çektiği sabanlarla sürüyorlardı.
Sümerler matematik ve geometrinin temellerini atmışlardır. Dört işlemi bulmuşlar, dairenin alanını hesaplamışlar, çarpma ve bölme cetvelleri hazırlamışlardır. Sümerler astronomide gelişmişlerdir. Burçları bulmuşlar, bir ayı 30, bir yılı 360 gün olarak hesaplamışlardır. Ayrıca güneş saatini icat etmişlerdir. Dünyada ilk kez ay yılı hesabına dayanan takvimi Sümerler bulmuşlardır. 
60 rakamına dayanan seksajismal sayı sistemini kullanan Sümerler'in "sos" dedikleri bu 60'lık birim bütün zaman ve mekan hesaplarında kullanılmaktaydı ve onları bir uyum içersinde birbirine bağlıyordu. Ayı 30, yılı 360 gün olarak hesapladılar. Gece ve gündüzü 12'şer saate böldüler. Bir yılı 12 ay olarak hesapladılar. Ay ve Güneş tutulmasını hesapladılar. Aritmetik ve geometrinin temellerini attılar. Çarpma ve bölme cetvellerini buldular. Daireyi 360 dereceye böldüler.

Dil ve yazı
Günümüz uygarlığının temeli olan ilk yazıyı (çivi yazısı), MÖ 3200 yıllarında, ilk kez Sümerler bulmuştur. İlk yazıları şekiller üzerine kurulu yani her varlık ve olay için bir şekil kullandılar. Çivi yazısı işaretleri geçmişteki bir resim yazısına dayanır. Bir kavramı ifade eden işaretlere ideogram adı verilir.
Sümerce'nin Hint-Avrupa ve Sami kökenli dillerle akraba olmadığı bilinmektedir. Dilin bazı özellikleri Ural-Altay grubu dilleriyle benzerlik gösterse de dil bu gruba dahil edilemez. Sümerce bugün yapılan pek çok araştırma Hint-Avrupa Dil Ailesi'nden çok sondan eklemeli yapısı sebebiyle Japonca, Korece, Moğolca ve Türkçe ile yakın akrabalıkları tahmin edilmektedir.
Bu konuda araştırmalar yapan yazar İbrahim Okur, Sümerce'nin Türkçe ile olan yakınlığını çeşitli kaynaklar göstererek göz önüne sermiştir. Her ne kadar Sümer halkı iktidarı daha sonraları başka halklara bıraksa da, her zaman en yaygın konuşulan dillerden olmuştur. Özellikle dini kayıtlarda büyük bir öneme sahip olmuştur. Sümerolog Muazzez İlmiye Çığ; 
"... Çünkü Sümer diliyle Türkçe arasında o kadar benzerlik var ki... Mesela Sümerce alım-Türkçe alımlı, bab-baba, dim-dimdik, es-esmek, gim-kim, güles-güleç, ib-ip, ir-er, kıya-kıyı, ulu-ulu, kusu-koşmak gibi..."
sözleriyle Sümerce-Türkçe arasında bir akrabalık olduğunu savunmaktadır.
Tarihte ilk yazılı hukuk kuralları Sümerler tarafından oluşturulmuştur. Bu özellikleri ile Sümerlere dünyadaki ilk Hukuk devleti denebilir. Otoritenin korunmak istenmesi hukuk kurallarının ortaya çıkmasına neden olmuştur. Lagaş Kralı Urukagine tarafından oluşturulan ilk yazılı kanunlar "fidye ve bedel" sistemine dayanıyordu. Sümerlerin en önemli edebiyat eserleri; Gılgamış Destanı, Yaradılış Destanı ve Tufan Hikayesi'dir. 

Sümerce
Sümercenin Hint-Avrupa ve Sami kökenli dillerle akraba olmadığı bilinmektedir. Dilin bazı özellikleri Ural-Altay grubu dilleriyle benzerlik gösterse de dil bu gruba dahil edilemez. Her ne kadar Sümer halkı iktidarı daha sonraları başka halklara bıraksa da, her zaman en yaygın konuşulan dillerden olmuştur. Özellikle dini kayıtlarda büyük bir öneme sahip olmuştur.
SÜMERCE ......... TÜRKÇE
ad (adda) ........ ata
ilu .................. ulumak
izi .................. isi
e ................... ev
kiya ............... kıyı
egi ................. ece (prenses)
es .................. esmek
ku .................. koymak
ku (gümüş) ........... kuyumcu (gümüşle uğraşan)
gisku ..................... şişko
dim (dik duran) .... dimdik
de ......................... demek
duru ..................... durmak
kusu ..................... koşmak
güles (gülen adam) ...... güleş, gülenç
ara (ir; yürümek) ........ aralaşmak, irilmek
bur (delik) .......... burgu (delik açan alet)
bal ................... balta
bar ................... parlamak
udun (firşn) ......... otun (ayrıca firında yakılan, odun)
us (akşl) .............. us
ib ........................ ip
alim (kuvvetli,yüksek) ......... alimli
tukul (dost) .......................tohul
tam (şafak vakti) ................ tan
ulu (muhteşem, yüce) ......... ulu-ulug
Bugin (göl)......................... Buget (biriktirilmiş su, Anadolu)
A-na? .............................. Ne? (Anadolu'da hayret ifadesi:Aney!)
Bur ....................... Bardak
Buy, bun ............... Boyun
Bu ....................... Bulak (çesme)
Bab ...................... Baba
Azag (mukaddes).......... İzgi, edgü (Eski Türkçe)
Gig (zayıif) .................. İg, yig (hasta, Eski Türkçe)
Ud ( gün, zaman).......... İd, öd (zaman, Eski Türkçe)
Zak (taraf) .................. Yak (yakin)
Gup, kup (gitmek).......... Kopmak (kosup gitmek, Anadolu)
Gim? Kim? .................... Kim?
Ama (ana) ................... Aba (Anadoluda)
Gis (odun) ................... Yis (Orhun Türkçesi)
Gar (ışık) ..................... Yaruk (Eski Türkçe)
gen (kadın hizmetçi) ........ Kün (cariye, Orhundan)
Tag .............................. Değ(mek)
Ug, uku (halk) ................ Ugus (kavim)
Vur, vir (şarkı söylemek) ....... Yırlamak, ırlamak
Ur(u), ir (erkek) .............. Er, ir (Uygurca: uri)
Gir (ateş) ............ Kor
Udun (ateş) ........ Od, ot, odun (ateşte yanan)
Dingir ................. Tengri (Eski Türkçe: Tanrı; Kumanca: dingir)
Dagal (geniş olmak) ........... Dağılmak
Sümerce bazı kelimeler S harfiyle varlığını Yakutçada sürdürür. Ancak bizim şimdiki Türkçede S-Y değişimine uğramış haliyle karşımıza çıkar.

Sümer Kralları
Sümer kralları listesi, Sümerli ve yabancı hanedanlıklardaki Sümer krallarını listeleyen Sümer dilinde yazılmış antik bir metindir. Daha sonra yazılan Babil kralları listesi ve Asur kralları listesi bu metne benzer.

Erken dönem Hanedanlar I 
Tufan öncesi krallar ya da MÖ 26ıncı yüzyıldan önceki krallar. Bu kralların hükümdarlık süreleri "sar" (1 sar 3600 yıllık dönemi kapsamaktadır) ve "ner" (bir ner 600 yıllık dönemi kapsamaktadır) birimleri ile ölçülmekteydi.
"Krallık cennetten indikten sonra, Kraliyet Eridudaydı. Eriduda, Alulim kral oldu; 28800 yıl boyunca hükmetti."
Eriduda Alulim: 8 sar (28800 yıl)
Eriduda Alalgar: 10 sar (36000 yıl)
Bad-Tibirada En-Men-Lu-Ana: 12 sar (43200 yıl)
En-Men-Ana 1, 2
Bad-Tibirada En-Men-Gal-Ana: 8 sar (28800 yıl)
Bad-Tibirada Tammuz (Dumuzi), çoban: 10 sar (36000 yıl)
Laragda En-Sipad-Zid-Ana: 8 sar (28800 yıl)
Zimbirde En-Men-Dur-Ana: 5 sar ve 5 ner (21000 yıl)
Shuruppakda Ubara-Tutu: 5 sar ve 1 ner (18600 yıl) Utnapishtim 1
1: Bu iki isim Sümer kral listelerinin yaklaşık yarısında geçmektedir, fakat diğerlerinde geçmemektedir.
2: En-Men-Ananın yerinde bazı listelerde Kichu-Ananın ismi bulunmaktadır

Erken dönem Hanedanlar II 
MÖ 26. yüzyıl dolayları. Güncel yazıtlarda bilinen pekçok hükümdar kral listesinde yoktur.
"Sel her yeri kapladıktan sonra, ve krallık cennetten geldikten sonra, Kraliyet Kişdeydi."
Kişin İlk Hanedanları 
Jushur: 1200 yıl
Kullassina-bel: 960 yıl
Nangishlishma: 670 yıl
En-Tarah-Ana: 420 yıl
Babum: 300 yıl
Puannum: 840 yıl
Kalibum: 960 yıl
Kalumum: 840 yıl
Zuqaqip: 900 yıl
Atab: 600 yıl
Mashda: 840 yıl
Arwium: 720 yıl
Etana, çoban, cennete yükselmiş ve tüm yabancı ülkeleri birleştirmiştir: 1500 yıl
Balih: 400 yıl
En-Me-Nuna: 660 yıl
Melem-Kish: 900 yıl
Barsal-Nuna: 1200 yıl
Zamug: 140 yıl
Tizqar: 305 yıl
Ilku: 900 yıl
Iltasadum: 1200 yıl
En-Men-Barage-Si, Elamı fethetmiştir: 900 yıl (epigrafik kanıtlarla bağımsız olarak kanıtlanabilen listedeki ilk hükümdardır)
Aga: 625 yıl
Daha sonra Kiş yenildi ve Kraliyet E-ana tarafından alındı.

Urukun İlk Hanedanları 
E-anadan Mesh-ki-ang-gasher, Utunun oğlu: 324 yıl.
Mesh-ki-ang-gasher denize yürüdü ve gözden kayboldu.
Enmerkar, Uruku inşa etti: 420 yıl
Lugalbanda, çoban: 1200 yıl
Dumuzid, balıkçı: 100 yıl. Kişden En-Me-Barage-Siyi ele geçirdi.
Gilgamesh, babası bir tür hayalet ve Kulabanın lordudur: 126 yıl.
Ur-Nungal: 30 yıl
Udul-Kalama: 15 yıl
La-Ba'shum: 9 yıl
En-Nun-Tarah-Ana: 8 yıl
Mesh-He: 36 yıl
Melem-Ana: 6 yıl
Lugal-Kitun: 36 yıl
Daha sonra Uruk yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Urim tarafından alındı.

Urun İlk Hanedanları 
Yaklaşık MÖ 25. yüzyıl
Mesannepada: 80 yıl
Mesh-Ki-Ang-Nanna: 36 yıl
Elulu: 25 yıl
Balulu: 36 yıl

Daha sonra Urim yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Awan tarafından alındı.

Erken Dönem Hanedanları III 
Yazıtlardan çok iyi bilinmesine karşı, Lagaşın 1. dönem Hanedanlığı Kral Listesi'nde bulunmamaktadır.

Awan hanedanları 
Awanın üç kralı, toplam 356 yıl hükmettiler.
Daha sonra Awan yenilgiye uğradı ve Kraliyet Kiş tarafından alındı.

Kişin İkinci Hanedanları 
Susuda: 201 yıl
Dadasig: 81 yıl
Mamagal, kayıkçı: 360 yıl
Kalbum: 195 yıl
Tuge: 360 yıl
Men-Nuna: 180 yıl
?: 290 yıl
Lugalngu: 360 yıl
Daha sonra Kiş yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Hamazi tarafından alındı.

Hamazi 
Hadanish: 360 yıl
Daha sonra Hamazi yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Unug tarafından alındı.

Urukın İkinci Hanedanları 
En-Shakansha-Ana: 60 yıl
Lugal-Ure (ya da Lugal-Kinishe-Dudu): 120 yıl
Argandea: 7 yıl
Daha sonra Unug yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Urim tarafından alındı.

Urun İkinci Hanedanları 
Nani: 120 yıl
Mesh-Ki-Ang-Nanna: 48 yıl
?: 2 yıl
Daha sonra Urim yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Adab tarafından alındı.

Adab 
Lugal-Anne-Mundu: 90 yıl
Daha sonra Adab yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Mari tarafından alındı.

Mari 
Anbu: 30 yıl
Anba: 17 yıl
Bazi: 30 yıl
Zizi: 20 yıl
Limer, gudu rahip: 30 yıl
Sharrum-Iter: 9 yıl
Daha sonra Mari yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Kiş tarafından alındı.

Kişin Üçüncü Hanedanları 
Kug-Baba, kadın meyhane koruyucusu: 100 yıl (Kral Listesindeki tek kadın)
Daha sonra Kiş yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Akshak tarafından alındı.

Akshak 
Unzi: 30 yıl
Undalulu: 6 yıl
Urur: 6 yıl
Puzur-Nirah: 20 yıl
Ishu-Il: 24 yıl
Shu-Sin: 7 yıl
Daha sonra Akshak yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Kiş tarafından alındı.

Kişin Dördüncü Hanedanları
Puzur-Sin: 25 yıl
Ur-Zababa: 400 (6?) yıl
Zimudar: 30 yıl
Ussi-Watar: 7 yıl
Eshtar-Muti: 11 yıl
Ishme-Shamash: 11 yıl
Shu-Ilishu: 15 yıl
Nanniya, kuyumcu: 7 yıl.
Daha sonra Kiş yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Unug tarafından alındı.

Urukun Üçüncü Hanedanları 
Lugal-Zage-Si: 25 yıl
Akkad İmparatorluğu
Sargon, babası bir bahçıvandı, Ur-Zababanın sakisiydi, Agadenin ilk imparatorudur, Agadeyi inşa etmiştir: 40 yıl
Rimush, Sargonun en küçük oğlu: 9 yıl
Man-Ishtushu, Sargonun en büyük oğlu: 15 yıl
Naram-Sin, Man-Ishtishunun oğlu: 56 yıl
Shar-Kali-Sharri, Naram-Sinin oğlu: 25 yıl
Daha sonra kral kim oldu? Kral kim?
Igigi, Imi, Nanum, Ilulu: dördü birden sadece 3 yıl için hükümdarlık yaptı
Dudu: 21 yıl
Shu-turul, Dudunun oğlu: 15 yıl
Daha sonra Agade yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Unug tarafından alındı.

Urukun Dördüncü Hanedanları 
Ur-Ningin: 7 yıl
Ur-Gigir: 6 yıl
Kuda: 6 yıl
Puzur-Ili: 5 yıl
Ur-Utu (ya da Lugal-Melem): 25 yıl 
Daha sonra Unug yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Gutium tarafından alındı.

Gutian dönemi 
Inkishush: 6 yıl
Zarlagab: 6 yıl
Shulme (ya da Yarlagash): 6 yıl
Silulumesh (ya da Silulu): 6 yıl
Inimabakesh (ya da Duga): 5 yıl
Igeshaush (ya da Ilu-An): 6 yıl
Yarlagab: 3 yıl
Ibate: 3 yıl
Yarla: 3 yıl
Kurum: 1 yıl
Apil-Kin: 3 yıl
La-Erabum: 2 yıl
Irarum: 2 yıl
Ibranum: 1 yıl
Hablum: 2 yıl
Puzur-Sin: 7 yıl
Yarlaganda: 7 yıl
?: 7 yıl
Tiriga: 40 gün
Uruk 
Utu-hegal: çelişen tarihler vardır (427 yıl / 26 yıl / 7 yıl)
Urun Üçüncü Hanedanları 
"Sümer Rönesansı"
Ur-Nammu: 18 yıl MÖ 2065 ile MÖ 2047 arasında.
Shulgi: 46 yıl MÖ 2047 ile MÖ 1999 arasında.
Amar-Sin: 9 yıl
Shu-Sin: 9 yıl
Ibbi-Sin: 24 yıl
Daha sonra Urim yenilgiye uğradı. Kraliyet Isin tarafından alındı.

İsin Hanedanlığı 
Aşağı Mezopotamyadaki bağımsız Amorite devletleri. Hükümdarlık MÖ 1730da sona ermektedir.
Ishbi-Erra: 33 yıl
Shu-ilishu: 20 yıl
Iddin-Dagan: 20 yıl
Ishme-Dagan: 20 yıl
Lipit-Eshtar: 11 yıl
Ur-Ninurta (Ishkurun oğlu, bolluk yıllarına hükmetti, ve güzel bir hayat sürdü): 28 yıl
Bur-Sin: 5 yıl
Lipit-Enlil: 5 yıl
Erra-Imitti: 8 yıl
Enlil-Bani: 24 yıl
Zambiya: 3 yıl
Iter-Pisha: 4 yıl
Ur-Dul-Kuga: 4 yıl
Suen-magir: 11 yıl
Damiq-ilicu: 23 yıl

----------

